

Seatwave launches iOS SDK to help music and events apps monetize - rachelp
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/12/13/seatwave-releases-ios-sdk-to-help-music-and-event-apps-monetize/

======
Cordyg
Congratulations Seatwave!

~~~
sarveshsg
Nice work - Kudos to Dev team at seatwave

------
jsquizared
great work @seatwavelabs

